# Ditching One Shot and shooting AI Servo fulltime



## BL (Feb 24, 2014)

So I've never owned a camera I felt confident enough to trust in AI Servo until I started shooting with the 1Dx. Old habits die hard though, and I'd still been toggling between one shot and AI-Servo based on subject matter. I've always held this pre-conceived, personally unfounded notion that One Shot would be more accurate than AI Servo on stationary subjects. Given how amazing I found AF accuracy to be on the 1Dx, I decided to test my theory by exclusively using Servo mode for all non moving subjects.

In the past month I've shot mostly portraits, some landscape, and quite a bit of macro. At the pixel level, I can't tell any difference in regards to focus accuracy between shots taken using One Shot vs. AI-Servo based on my real world use. Granted, I have my shutter release priority biased towards focus as opposed to release. I don't see myself using One Shot ever again as far as I'm concerned, and I appreciate not having to press a button or switch modes to engage Servo if something does start to happen unexpectedly. 

Can anyone think of any cons to using AI servo fulltime and ditching One Shot if I I'm able to achieve the same level of accuracy? (ok yes, as a concession I'm taxing the battery, but battery life has become a total non issue for me having moved to a 1D body)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Logan (Feb 25, 2014)

if you focus/recompose how long do you have to hit the shutter before the af readjusts? how do you get it to focus on what you want? are you manually picking focus points? i have not tried a 1dx but i dont feel like that would work for the kind of shooting i do. if the horizon is low in the frame with a lot of sky, how do you deal with that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2014)

I've considered doing such a test myself, to see if that true for my usual subjects. The theoretical drawback is that AI Servo relies more on the f/5.6 sensor lines, since they acquire focus faster than the more accurate f/4 and f/2.8 lines. But if there's no difference in the images....

@ Logan - back button AF takes care of those issues.


----------



## BL (Feb 25, 2014)

Logan said:


> if you focus/recompose how long do you have to hit the shutter before the af readjusts?



Yes, I use back button focus and have left and right AF points customized to get triggered with user programmed buttons.



neuroanatomist said:


> I've considered doing such a test myself, to see if that true for my usual subjects. The theoretical drawback is that AI Servo relies more on the f/5.6 sensor lines, since they acquire focus faster than the more accurate f/4 and f/2.8 lines. But if there's no difference in the images....



In regards to f5.6 sensor lines and AI servo, I did not realize that was the case. Took a quick glance at my exif and I didn't shoot anything wider than 2.8, although my use of apertures were all over the place from 2.8 through 16. 

In retrospect, perhaps I spoke too soon since I haven't tested anything between 1.2 or 2.0. I'll give it a whirl and let you know how it goes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2014)

Regarding the f/5.6 lines, your selected aperture is irrelevant, all that matters is the max aperture of the lens. Most f/2.8 and faster lenses (there are exceptions) activate the central 5 dual cross AF points that are more accurate. Most f/4 lenses activate the 20 f/4 lines (two columns of 5 on each side, which when combined with the f/5.6 lines make those points crosses). In terms of AF point accuracy, f/2.8 > f/4 > f/5.6; AF speed is the reverse order.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't compete with your guys' heavy guns like the 1dx but:

my 2 year old son dropped my 60D together with the Sigma 18-35 1.8 minutes before a trip.
Next Chance to test it was last friday during dutch carneval. I thought the lens was damaged because I got less than 30% of sharp Pictures when shooting at that evening (in very very dim light).

Next morning I found out that my son had not broken the lens but switched the camera to AI Servo.
Did a test the same morning in an closed down coal mine a few hundred feet under ground. Again almost darkness only interupted by the helmet lights of our Group: 90% perfect focus with one shot, not even 30% with AI Servo and if I got a picture proper than with a big delay. So for me in any situation with Little light AI servo is a no go.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't used single shot AF for anything other than FoCal in at least 5 years. Back button AF & release. 'Nuff said.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2014)

BL said:


> So I've never owned a camera I felt confident enough to trust in AI Servo until I started shooting with the 1Dx. Old habits die hard though, and I'd still been toggling between one shot and AI-Servo based on subject matter. I've always held this pre-conceived, personally unfounded notion that One Shot would be more accurate than AI Servo on stationary subjects. Given how amazing I found AF accuracy to be on the 1Dx, I decided to test my theory by exclusively using Servo mode for all non moving subjects.
> 
> In the past month I've shot mostly portraits, some landscape, and quite a bit of macro. At the pixel level, I can't tell any difference in regards to focus accuracy between shots taken using One Shot vs. AI-Servo based on my real world use. Granted, I have my shutter release priority biased towards focus as opposed to release. I don't see myself using One Shot ever again as far as I'm concerned, and I appreciate not having to press a button or switch modes to engage Servo if something does start to happen unexpectedly.
> 
> ...



i shoot my eos m in servo full time its faster to focus and accuracy is good however i still shoot single shot 99% of the time on the 5Dmk3 and use the Dof preview button to engage servo on demand IMO this is the most awesome feature of the 5Dmk3


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2014)

axtstern said:


> Can't compete with your guys' heavy guns like the 1dx but:
> 
> my 2 year old son dropped my 60D together with the Sigma 18-35 1.8 minutes before a trip.
> Next Chance to test it was last friday during dutch carneval. I thought the lens was damaged because I got less than 30% of sharp Pictures when shooting at that evening (in very very dim light).
> ...



servo requires you to shoot differently if you think you are in one shot and are actually in servo and continue to shoot as you would in one shot you will get very very few keepers, for servo Back button focus helps you have to hold focus on the subject a little before taking the shot to let it track so it works very differently to one shot.


----------



## jiphoto (Mar 4, 2014)

Servo is great for USM lenses or smaller apertures, but just try using Servo with something like the nifty fifty. It hits focus about 20% of the time at best, and sounds like a cricket on steroids. However, servo is fantastic for pretty much everything else with good USM lenses.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 4, 2014)

I find when event shooting I tire out trying to continually see if the focus is locked on where I need it to be so I shoot one shot most of the time for focus confirmation. When people are moving towards or away I switch to AI Servo. I agree that AI Servo works well for static objects and many people leave it on. 

I still to this day wonder with the technology out there why Canon could not provide a dedicated button or an assignable one that when you press and release switches to the other shooting mode. Maybe an indicator in the viewfinder. Even if you can assign another button yo have to hold it which I find uncomfortable. I just usually use the Q screen. It is typically on the FEC setting as I'm always tuning the flash so it takes a few extra seconds and is still a bit of a pain.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 5, 2014)

digital paradise said:


> I find when event shooting I tire out trying to continually see if the focus is locked on where I need it to be so I shoot one shot most of the time for focus confirmation. When people are moving towards or away I switch to AI Servo. I agree that AI Servo works well for static objects and many people leave it on.
> 
> I still to this day wonder with the technology out there why Canon could not provide a dedicated button or an assignable one that when you press and release switches to the other shooting mode. Maybe an indicator in the viewfinder. Even if you can assign another button yo have to hold it which I find uncomfortable. I just usually use the Q screen. It is typically on the FEC setting as I'm always tuning the flash so it takes a few extra seconds and is still a bit of a pain.



the 5Dmk3 qnd 1Dx you can program the Dof preview button to do this its the best feature ever so it toggles between 1 shot and servo on demand

really awesome feature


----------



## climber (Mar 5, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> digital paradise said:
> 
> 
> > I find when event shooting I tire out trying to continually see if the focus is locked on where I need it to be so I shoot one shot most of the time for focus confirmation. When people are moving towards or away I switch to AI Servo. I agree that AI Servo works well for static objects and many people leave it on.
> ...



But you have to keep pressing on the Dof button to switch let say from 1 shot to servo. It's not enough to make only 1 press.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 5, 2014)

climber said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > digital paradise said:
> ...



yeah but the way it works is perfect for being able to quickly switch between servo and one shot especially where subject move and then stop for example weddings events fashion runway etc its a brilliant system IMO


----------



## rs (Mar 5, 2014)

digital paradise said:


> I find when event shooting I tire out trying to continually see if the focus is locked on where I need it to be so I shoot one shot most of the time for focus confirmation. When people are moving towards or away I switch to AI Servo. I agree that AI Servo works well for static objects and many people leave it on.
> 
> I still to this day wonder with the technology out there why Canon could not provide a dedicated button or an assignable one that when you press and release switches to the other shooting mode. Maybe an indicator in the viewfinder. Even if you can assign another button yo have to hold it which I find uncomfortable. I just usually use the Q screen. It is typically on the FEC setting as I'm always tuning the flash so it takes a few extra seconds and is still a bit of a pain.


Custom modes. You can have a whole raft of settings saved, available to you in an instant. Personally I use C1 for portraits/landscape etc - one shot AF, central AF point, AV mode (defaulted to wide open) etc. C2 is for action - AI servo, all AF points, Tv 1/500th etc. C3 is for flash - M etc.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2014)

This thread brings up a thought - how many of you wait for the sound or watch for the green focus lock light? 

I turned the sound off and haven't used it since the first day I bought my first SLR, and with the USM lenses, I don't watch for the light - I can just tell when it locks. I'm not trying to say it's some special skill, but you can feel it/hear it stop. I use AI Servo all of the time because of that and just wait for the lock and lift my thumb off the AF button and press the shutter. Surely I'm not the only one who shoots this way.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 6, 2014)

I listen to the beep and have activated the red light/s on the focus points. I will turn off the beep at a wedding and put my 5D3 to silent shooting mode.

I know both my 7D and 5D3 have several programmable button options, I just can't figure out why Canon makes us hold them. Even provide the option for one or the other. Not hard with todays tech.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> This thread brings up a thought - how many of you wait for the sound or watch for the green focus lock light?
> 
> I turned the sound off and haven't used it since the first day I bought my first SLR, and with the USM lenses, I don't watch for the light - I can just tell when it locks. I'm not trying to say it's some special skill, but you can feel it/hear it stop. I use AI Servo all of the time because of that and just wait for the lock and lift my thumb off the AF button and press the shutter. Surely I'm not the only one who shoots this way.



Like i said on the EOS-M you can feel the USM lenses vibrate when focusing in servo and when the vibration stops shoot, its MUCH faster to AF than single shot

with the 5Dmk3 in servo i dont lift off the AF button (back button focus) i just hold it all the time while tracking and shoot on demand


----------



## apersson850 (Mar 7, 2014)

You don't get any AF assist light from the flash if you don't use One Shot AF mode.
In the past, One Shot AF was also well known for being better in low light, but with the last firmware update (2.0) for the 1DX, Canon have employed some of that same technology for the first image in a sequence. When shooting sequences in continuous drive mode, it doesn't matter, since One Shot AF wouldn't give you any focus update anyway.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2014)

So much for ditching One Shot for AI Servo semi-permanently - BOTH times I have shot sports in the last couple of months I have accidentally set One Shot until I realized that NO frames of my moving subject were in focus


----------



## ejenner (Mar 16, 2014)

I found pretty quickly I was more likely to miss a shot on my 7D or 5DIII but having in One-Shot on a moving target than the other way round. Since then I forget to put it back in One-Shot, but occasionally think I should.

Instead I've just started taking 3-shot bursts in Al-Servo. If I'm hand-holding I could be moving a bit, if I'm on a tripod I use MF. The newer/better cameras seem to be good enough in Al Servo to me to not bother with OneShot.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 16, 2014)

BL said:


> So I've never owned a camera I felt confident enough to trust in AI Servo until I started shooting with the 1Dx. Old habits die hard though, and I'd still been toggling between one shot and AI-Servo based on subject matter. I've always held this pre-conceived, personally unfounded notion that One Shot would be more accurate than AI Servo on stationary subjects. Given how amazing I found AF accuracy to be on the 1Dx, I decided to test my theory by exclusively using Servo mode for all non moving subjects.
> 
> In the past month I've shot mostly portraits, some landscape, and quite a bit of macro. At the pixel level, I can't tell any difference in regards to focus accuracy between shots taken using One Shot vs. AI-Servo based on my real world use. Granted, I have my shutter release priority biased towards focus as opposed to release. I don't see myself using One Shot ever again as far as I'm concerned, and I appreciate not having to press a button or switch modes to engage Servo if something does start to happen unexpectedly.
> 
> ...



I am starting 5th month of owning my 1DX and haven't even tried out the one shot AF! I simply duplicated the settings I used for wildlife photography on my 1D4 and have not yet found a reason to change anything. Although this camera offers a myriad of options, once I got my setup sorted, it is a point and shoot. Yes I will adjust aperture and shutter speed according to the subject, but aside from that I point, I point then shoot and it delivers the goods - in spades. Well done Canon! 
P.S. my point and shoot camera does mt head in! The 1DX is so much simpler!


----------



## BumpyMunky (Mar 16, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i still shoot single shot 99% of the time on the 5Dmk3 and use the Dof preview button to engage servo on demand IMO this is the most awesome feature of the 5Dmk3



THANK YOU!! 

When I initially went through the customization of buttons, I went a bit cross-eyed at the options here, and hadn't revisited it since. I had my DoF button set to the flash modelling light (which turns out I don't really use, except accidentally), but setting it to toggle ONESHOT/SERVO is exactly what I need. I typically shoot one shot, but having this on a dedicated button will make certain situations for me soo much faster! The first 'awesome feature' for me was assigning ISO to the rear dial (SET) button so the main dial (top) adjusts ISO -- speedy speedy.

Thanks again!


----------



## kaihp (Mar 17, 2014)

BL said:


> Can anyone think of any cons to using AI servo fulltime and ditching One Shot if I I'm able to achieve the same level of accuracy?



I've found on my 5D3 that if I engage AI Servo, a flash (580EX, 600EX-RT) will NOT send out AF-assist beams. If I switch to One Shot or AI Focus, the AF-assist beam works.

I haven't found this quirk mentioned in any of the manuals.


----------



## cdang (Jun 29, 2016)

Resurrecting an old thread..

Does anyone use AI SERVO with fast lenses wide open? I find I have more success in SERVO with 85 F1.2 and firing off two shots. Camera is the 1DX so not sure if it's more accurate than other cameras.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 29, 2016)

BL said:


> So I've never owned a camera I felt confident enough to trust in AI Servo until I started shooting with the 1Dx. Old habits die hard though, and I'd still been toggling between one shot and AI-Servo based on subject matter. I've always held this pre-conceived, personally unfounded notion that One Shot would be more accurate than AI Servo on stationary subjects. Given how amazing I found AF accuracy to be on the 1Dx, I decided to test my theory by exclusively using Servo mode for all non moving subjects.
> 
> In the past month I've shot mostly portraits, some landscape, and quite a bit of macro. At the pixel level, I can't tell any difference in regards to focus accuracy between shots taken using One Shot vs. AI-Servo based on my real world use. Granted, I have my shutter release priority biased towards focus as opposed to release. I don't see myself using One Shot ever again as far as I'm concerned, and I appreciate not having to press a button or switch modes to engage Servo if something does start to happen unexpectedly.
> 
> ...



1. Shutter life. Makes no difference if you have the $$$. Makes a difference if you don't have the $$$.

When I had a T5i or the 70D I didn't care if I rand high speed or whatever all the time. Since buying the 5D Mark III I have switched to almost entirely single shot.

One thing to point out too is this: I also switched genres about the same time. I am more into portraits and far less sports or BIF.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
I think you may have missed the point, this was about shooting using One Shot Focus vs AI Focus, not single shot vs high speed drive. 
If you didn't miss the point, BL may be taking 2 shots instead of one, but on a 1D body it will take a long time to get anywhere near anticipated shutter life, unlike a burst shoot where it is easy to run through tens of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > So I've never owned a camera I felt confident enough to trust in AI Servo until I started shooting with the 1Dx. Old habits die hard though, and I'd still been toggling between one shot and AI-Servo based on subject matter. I've always held this pre-conceived, personally unfounded notion that One Shot would be more accurate than AI Servo on stationary subjects. Given how amazing I found AF accuracy to be on the 1Dx, I decided to test my theory by exclusively using Servo mode for all non moving subjects.
> ...


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jun 30, 2016)

BL said:


> Can anyone think of any cons to using AI servo fulltime and ditching One Shot if I I'm able to achieve the same level of accuracy?



Apart from those that the others have mentioned, lens jitter (rapidly making tiny adjustments around the focus point) may be a problem. This would depend on the lens and the situation. From experience, poor light or poor contrast makes it worse, as does older and/or slower focusing lenses.

I get frustrated by One Shot not letting me take a photo until it's nailed focus more than I get frustrated by out of focus photos because I've used AI Servo.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 30, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy.
> I think you may have missed the point, this was about shooting using One Shot Focus vs AI Focus, not single shot vs high speed drive.
> If you didn't miss the point, BL may be taking 2 shots instead of one, but on a 1D body it will take a long time to get anywhere near anticipated shutter life, unlike a burst shoot where it is easy to run through tens of shots.
> 
> ...



You are exactly right and it has been bothering me all day that I had probably misunderstood. Now that I am home I can clearly see that i have. Thanks for the help Graham. You are a kind friend.

I've resolved to do what probably many of us do not do... actually read the manual. Well, I have the 5D Mark III Field Guide and will read that. I think it is probably a better read than the fine print Canon manual.

I've read little parts of the manuals when looking for specific things, but not the whole manual as the cameras deserve. That's probably why I always shoot in manual mode, probably why I am often disappointed with my results, and probably the source of much frustration.

I've also resolved to do the same for my Canon Speedlites. It is a real shame that I have done most of what I have done on a very hit or miss basis.

Frankly, most of my "learning" has been done reading through the forum threads here. It suits my sometimes impossible ability to hold concentration well, however. it is also detrimental as I can sometimes miss huge points of lessons that I should know and learn.

  As far as a 1Dx or 1Dx Mark II body goes, I don't think I'll have to worry about that soon.   

Since I am laid up right now healing from Achilles tendon rupture and surgery, what better time to try reading my manuals and actually learning about my gear? 

Thanks again Graham!


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 30, 2016)

It's these questions that often make me feel that we simply do not understand our equipment well enough. For the record, I am very guilty of this too.

Stationary subject, moving subject. Is the subject moving in a straight line or erratically?

Answering these questions, then I will ask a further question, how much more reliable is One Shot for near stationary subjects versus moving subjects and the same question applies to moving subjects.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 30, 2016)

The AF system can be customised on so many ways, I use BBF and flip from single shot (rarely) to AI servo on the main AF drive button, but in the past I did set the shutter button to be single point and the rear to be AI servo, when you register an AF point you could also have one as AI and one as SP from what I recall, I think one of the options was almost an error but played a handy role for those swapping AF modes.

So many good guides online.
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/product/cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii/AF_guide_EOS5D_MarkIII_eng_January2013.pdf

This was worth a read,
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9174241280/configuring-your-5d-mark-iii-af-for-fast-action


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
You are welcome, thankfully I avoided offending you, never my intention. 
I hope your Achilles heels nicely : and you are able to get back to learning the fun way! I think I read each manual once, then I keep them on my phone and a 7" tablet that lives in my camera bag for ready reference. 
Far too much to take in and retain, most of it just passes through the sieve that passes for a memory in this head. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CanonFanBoy.
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 30, 2016)

BL said:


> So I've never owned a camera I felt confident enough to trust in AI Servo until I started shooting with the 1Dx. Old habits die hard though, and I'd still been toggling between one shot and AI-Servo based on subject matter. I've always held this pre-conceived, personally unfounded notion that One Shot would be more accurate than AI Servo on stationary subjects. Given how amazing I found AF accuracy to be on the 1Dx, I decided to test my theory by exclusively using Servo mode for all non moving subjects.
> 
> In the past month I've shot mostly portraits, some landscape, and quite a bit of macro. At the pixel level, I can't tell any difference in regards to focus accuracy between shots taken using One Shot vs. AI-Servo based on my real world use. Granted, I have my shutter release priority biased towards focus as opposed to release. I don't see myself using One Shot ever again as far as I'm concerned, and I appreciate not having to press a button or switch modes to engage Servo if something does start to happen unexpectedly.
> 
> ...



Ive since switched to back button AF however i still have my DOF preview button set to toggle between servo and one shot AF. I cant say for sure yet on the 1dx2 but on 5d3 and 7d2, one shot focuses better in extremely low light. That is about the only benefit that is important to me. Being able to AF and then recompose is taken care of with back button af. 

Another option i have configured is the AE lock button. I use that to recall a custom configuration that only enables AF in spot af mode. This allows me to quickly switch between some other af mode and spot af rather quickly. Even on the 1dx2 only a limited number of buttons support that. If i recall correctly only the AF off and ae lock buttons.


----------

